# Infant Baptism and Immersion - some basic arguments for Presbyterian Model



## ThomasCartwright (Jan 18, 2013)

I have written a piece on why immersion is not the only mode of baptism that is valid, which was printed in the English Churchman newspaper in UK:

IS IMMERSION THE ONLY CORRECT MODE OF BAPTISM? « O L D F A I T H

Recently, I also touched on a summary of the arguments for including infants as the subjects of baptism in a study on Genesis 17, which paedobaptists may find useful:

http://oldfaith.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/lifeofabraham7.pdf


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Paul – good to see you back here! And thanks for your paper – much appreciated!


----------

